# Strangest Monitor Problem...



## NeoCount (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi there...I'll try to be as inclusive as I can here. I've got an NEC Multisync 1770GX monitor which came with my Alienware computer 2 years ago. It's warranty has since run out.
It has worked perfectly fine until a few days ago and I've not changed operating systems or any hardware whatsoever since day one.
The other day, after having closed internet explorer, the little menu box popped up in the middle of my screen. (only accessible from the front panel controls of the monitor.) I thought it odd and pressed the button to turn off the menu....nothing happens. I couldn't cycle through the menu options or change my DV mode or even shut the blasted thing off. Even the power button wouldn't work.
Ever since then the menu will pop up intermittantly here and there and I basically just have to wait for it to go away on its own. When the menu is not freaking out on me everything works fine. I don't use any windows power management or anything.
I've checked all of the connections on the cables and, I don't *think* that there are any shorts in them.
Anybody have any ideas on what may be causing this?
Have I given enough info?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

can you try it on another computer to see if it is the same


----------



## NeoCount (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, I could in theory, however, it's become exceptionally sporadic. I'm kinda getting the impression that the "control panel" on the front of the monitor may have some kind of electrical problem, but, I have no idea how to verify that as it stands.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if the cables are plugged in to the monitor you could try new cables


----------



## NeoCount (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, it looks like I've found out what the problem is. I *finally* got a reply from customer service for my NEC monitor and, it turns out, that it's exceptionally likely that there is a faulty controler board.
Aparently, symptoms can range from the monitor's menu popping up (along with all my previously posted symptoms) to the monitor not turning on. I guess my options are that I could either have it repaired or buckle down and buy a new monitor.
I'm going to call around tomarrow, however, I'd just like to put out one more question....
Does anybody have a general ballpark idea of what something like that could cost to have repaired? I know it can vary a lot from place to place, but, I was still just wondering. *shrugs*


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

unless you have a friend in the business it is usually found to be more economical to replace rather than repair


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Have you tried COMPLETELY uninstalling your video card and monitor drivers? Most recent monitors can be controlled through your OS using something called DCC. This allows the video card to send data to the monitor and adjust it as though you were using the monitor's own controls.


----------



## NeoCount (Oct 20, 2007)

I've not tried that....I'll give it a shot and then I'll get back to you.


----------

